# Computer tech support jobs from home?



## tanik

Thanks, I'm new here. My boyfriend's epilepsy has been on a hiatus for many years, but may be recurring now. He has an associates degree in computer science and experience with cable installation and tech support. Are any of you aware of companies that need tech support folks that can work from home? Thanks.


----------



## Chevy

The best thing to do is to write up a resume (I would have it reviewed by 2 or more HR types, or post it here and we'll help), and hit the pavement. Get it printed on some very high-quality paper (resume stock, go with a creme or light tan color). Then , mail it out to everyone you an think of.

Some quick tips:

1 - A Resume should be 2 pages, no more and no less

2 - Always include a cover letter that talks about yourself and what you bring to THAT company

3 - Have one or two simple formatting quirks that are eye-catching but don't take away from the profesionalism

Here's my resume so you can see a sample ....


----------



## Cellus

While some companies do adopt and indeed support working from home (via remote administration), many companies do not tend to make it perpetual. This is because they want their employees working in the offices where they can be seen working and earning their salary/wages. Very few companies support working from home for any real length of time, and even then it is only after you have worked for the company for a while and have proven you are a hard worker and are infact taking advantage of the opportunity responsibly.

I highly recommend you have your boyfriend consult with a neurologist (who, of course, specializes in epilepsy) and see what choices are available today. New things come out every year, and if it has been a while since he last saw one, he may be pleasantly surprised to see new things available. It definitely would not hurt.


----------

